# 3.5 weeks in to new Fluval edge 6gl tank



## xfatdannx (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been testing ammonia regularly, still a little high. i was out of test strips for all the other basics so i just got back from buying those. 

1. nitrate - 20ppm - safe

2. nitrite - .75ppm - This is between caution and stress so i need to get this taken care of

3. hardness - between 150 and 300 ppm - i was told keep this the same until my tank is completely populated then worry about it. LFS said its going to be about the same there as here bc we get tap from the same local supplier.

4. alkalinity - 300ppm - test strip said its high LFS said not to worry about it at this time also

5. pH - 7.8ppm - LFS also said to not worry about this too much right now bc its based on out tap water system also.

please reply with your thoughts and or concerns with these test results. Will be back in 20 minutes or so as i am going to do another water change to hopefully lower those nitrite levels. Thanks again for all of your input everyone!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

First get liquid test as they are more accurate than strips in general.
Changing water to lower nitrItes is necessary even if you only have one fish in there(you do I think).Changing water without vacumming gravel(or whatever substrate) should not disturb the bacteria you are trying to get as they attach to surfaces(why bio media has so much surface area).
Your water honestly could be different than LFS from same supplier,but a slow drip acclimation (an hour at least) will surely help new fish adjust to your water.
I am personally a HUGE advocate of not adjusting your water if it is not completely necessary as MOST fish will adjust and then do better with consistency(the water you always have readily available),as opposed to "perfect" water.
I keep discus and cardinals in 7.6pH.I always acclimate them very slowly to my tank and have not had problems.


----------



## xfatdannx (Jan 25, 2013)

yes i have one fish right now. Serpae Tetra. He seems to be doing fine. thanks for your comments, anyone else wanting to chime in, again ALL comments and suggestions appreciated.


----------

